# Old fashioned Maple syrup recipes



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I love old books that tell of early days in the outdoors. I also enjoy old cook books that have some really neat recipes in them. 
Hears some that are probably still around but thought they were interesting. These are from a book copyright 1939.

Maple Syrup Fudge

Combine 2 cups of maple syrup with 1 tablespoon corn syrup and 3/4 cup thin cream. Boil maple syrum to soft-ball stage(232 f), or until the a little of the mixture forms a soft ball when dropped in cold water. Keep the side of the kettle free from crystals by wrapping a wet cloth around a fork and using it to was down crystals from the sides of the pan. Poor onto a platter and stir quickly until it is creamy. Add 3/4 cup broken nuts and pour quickly into a buttered pan. Cut into squares.



Public Sugar Supper(not too much of this around anymore but interesting)

Prepare a pan of fresh, clean snow(before acid rain, LOL). Boil maple syrup until a soonful dropped on the snow, does not sink in and vanish but forms a waxy candy on top. Trickle the syrup over snow and roll up and eat

Sugar on snow with unsweetened doughnuts, pickles , and coffee were the basis of the famous Vermont Sugar Suppers.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

tknot, 

Thanks for posting the recipes, the fudge sounds tasty. We had our syrup today, over hot pancakes with bacon. The kids liked it alot, we will try to make a larger quantity next year.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Don't know of any recipes, but I love it as a toppping on vanilla ice cream!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Great recipe! Start collecting sap now!


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

kroppe, my ole lady is gonna be upset with you. its bad enough i get going in mid to late february. cant wait though i is a great pasttime


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I really enjoy it poured over a bowl of chocolate ice cream.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

............and as DanP told me last year. It's great in hot chocolate. Also makes a great mil shake/malt with vanilla icecream.

Steve


----------

